# FS: channa cf barca and geophagus albinos



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

1x channa stewartii Cf. Barca (7") 80$ tried to get decent pics but failed pretty miserably, color is much more intense in person

























1x geophagus ablinos (5") - 20$ 









thanks for looking


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Bumpppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bummppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpasdgasdfa


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpasdfgasdaf


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumppppppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumppppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bummmpppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bummppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bummpppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bummmppppppp


----------

